# Newmen Fade Road Naben Lager defekt



## TrueMoabit (2. Januar 2023)

Hallo,

nach knapp 600km Gravelbetrieb läuft die Hinterradnabe rau aber noch leichtgängig. Nun überlege ich welche Lager ich verbauen soll. Vollkugelige Lager fallen aufgrund der erhöhten Reibung aus.

Am robustesten erscheint mir dieses Lager:








						Edelstahl Dünnringlager SS-6803-2RS 17x26x5 mm, 6,79 €
					

Edelstahl Dünnringlager SS-6803-2RS / SS6803-2RS / S6803-2RS 17x26x5 mm - preisgünstiges Rillenkugellager - Allroundlager >>> Hier kaufen!




					www.kugellager-express.de
				




Gibt es bessere Lager für den Einsatzzweck? Gravel, Bikepacking usw

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der Antriebseite bei Shimano 11fach Road das Kugellager offen zu sehen ist. Es ist keine Abdeckung oder Kappe vorhanden, die das Kugellager vor Wasser usw schützt. Ist das normal?


----------

